
Diving into Silicon for the First Time - kens
https://medium.com/@WydD/diving-into-silicon-for-the-first-time-73086018e7de
======
Taniwha
I remember in the early 90s walking into the board room of a small
semiconductor company who was building a chip I had designed, they had a
photomicrograph of IBM's VGA chip completely covering the table and a team of
summer hires from UC Santa Cruz essentially doing what this article describes.

They weren't so much reverse engineering the chip to copy it, they'd already
designed one from specs, they were looking for hidden undocumented
functionality, features that might be released after they had built and
shipped their design

------
ris
[https://media.ccc.de/v/36c3-10976-understanding_millions_of_...](https://media.ccc.de/v/36c3-10976-understanding_millions_of_gates)

